# Über DP/RS232 Link(Siemens) Daten senden



## -Andreas- (19 Juli 2007)

Hallo an alle ! 
Wie übertrage ich einen Datenstring über obengenannten Gateway?
Über DP-Send/Receive oder über den E/A-Bereich?
Gibt es dazu schon fertige FB/FC/SFB/SFCs?
Parameter sind eingestellt. Jedoch die Daten wollen noch nich...

Die Kommunikation ist in beide Richtungen: String über Profibus an RS 232 und auf selbigen Weg zurück.

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Zefix (19 Juli 2007)

Hi, mit SFC14  "DPWR_DAT"   SFC15 "DPRD_DAT"
Schau einfach in die Hilfe der Bausteine bzw. Datenkonsistenz.

Gruss Andy


----------



## -Andreas- (23 Juli 2007)

*Noch nich die Lösung... :-(*

Mein Problem ist: ich will einen String (Zeichenkette) zB: "Rot" über Profibus an ein Gerät mit RS232 Anschluss senden. Wie muss ich das in der SPS generieren? und über welche Bausteine (DP-Send..) oder EAs muss ich diesen String senden?


----------

